# Need a good folding ruler...



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

I have had my 6' folding rule for about 4.5 billion years; helped me plan the solar system geometry in the days before Sketchup...it has a great slide in the first fold for inside measurements...and last week I find it is off by 1/8" in the first fold...talk about disappointment and let down...

Good thing is I don't mix ruler and tape so measure with the folder and cut with the folder...same-o, same-o...maybe I've just been lucky or the wood gods have been in my favor.

Since finding this out I've gone shopping...what a mess...doesn't anyone make a good folding rule anymore...? Absolute junk...slide is garbage on all brands in big box, hardware stores, even dollar stores (not really, just threw them in).

I need a good trustworthy 6' folding rule, nice easy brass slide, etc...can't trust the catalogs based on what I've seen close and personal...oh, yeah - - accurate would help...

I have looked at Lufkin, Klein, Rhino...even some of the images have enough detail to see the slide is junk...

Any recommendations...?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Lee Valley Wooden Folding Rule - Lee Valley Tools

I can't tell you if it is accurate or not as the one I bought from them years ago has the slide so it is a different ruler. Lee Valley doesn't sell junk so the odds are good and if it isn't up to your standards they will take it back. I've only ever sent back 2 items in 20 years.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Lee Valley Wooden Folding Rule - Lee Valley Tools
> 
> I can't tell you if it is accurate or not as the one I bought from them years ago has the slide so it is a different ruler. Lee Valley doesn't sell junk so the odds are good and if it isn't up to your standards they will take it back. I've only ever sent back 2 items in 20 years.


Thanks, Charles...I looked at the one in the Lee Valley catalog but it does not have a slide, as you noted...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Is the 'RIDGID' one unacceptable?
https://www.ridgid.com/ca/en/fiberglass-folding-rules
'GENERAL' makes one as well...
General Tools & Instruments 7200 Fiberglass 6 Foot Folding Rule - Construction Rulers - Amazon.com

You've likely already checked those out with no joy, eh?


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Is the 'RIDGID' one unacceptable?
> https://www.ridgid.com/ca/en/fiberglass-folding-rules
> 'GENERAL' makes one as well...
> General Tools & Instruments 7200 Fiberglass 6 Foot Folding Rule - Construction Rulers - Amazon.com
> ...


Thank you, Dan...I had actually not considered the fiberglass...thanks for pointing out that option...

It'll be nice if I can put my hands on one before ordering though...

Thanks again...


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Westward makes a nice ruler $$$$. Think Grainger sells them


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Semipro said:


> Westward makes a nice ruler $$$$. Think Grainger sells them


Yur right...Grainger...and it does look better than the others, at least in the pictures. There's a Grainger in Brooklyn...looks like a road trip...and I think they are close to a barbeque joint...

Thanks, John...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

you looked at the USA made Klien folding rulers and found them to be junk ???...

I did throw away my 
Rigid FG ruler.. now that was junk...

Folding Ruler


----------



## Ratbob (Apr 6, 2015)

Nick, is there some reason that you don't like using your dial or digital caliper to make depth measurements? It's easy to use and much more accurate.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Ratbob said:


> Nick, is there some reason that you don't like using your dial or digital caliper to make depth measurements? It's easy to use and much more accurate.


Thank you, Jeff...I keep the folding ruler in my apron. Slider makes it real easy to do inside measurements like between stringers, inside of drawers, basically anything wider than 7 inches or so. I also like it for shorter distances like under 6 ft.

I do use calipers for micrometer depth measurements.

Thanks for responding...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> you looked at the USA made Klien folding rulers and found them to be junk ???...
> 
> I did throw away my
> Rigid FG ruler.. now that was junk...
> ...


Yup...cheap brass and light wood...doesn't seem to be construction grade ... You can easily put a fingernail dent in every ruler on the shelf.

But the vintage stuff in your link...now those look righteous... I started looking through fleabay for older stuff...

I use the folding a lot and it needs to feel good opening and closing...

...might be getting too picky in my old age...maybe I should stick to the free tapes at (wait for it ............) HF...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Sorry, Stick...misspoke about the Klein...looked at a bunch of rulers and thought Klein was amongst them...

None of the ones I looked at were hardwood...I see the Klein is...

I therefore negate and retract my previous hastily-made reference to "junk"... 

..im still picky though...


----------



## Ratbob (Apr 6, 2015)

Nickp said:


> Thank you, Jeff...I keep the folding ruler in my apron. Slider makes it real easy to do inside measurements like between stringers, inside of drawers, basically anything wider than 7 inches or so. I also like it for shorter distances like under 6 ft.
> 
> I do use calipers for micrometer depth measurements.
> 
> Thanks for responding...


Thanks Nick, I can see the benefit of using the folding rule with slider now! I hope you find a good replacement so that i can buy yet another tool!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> Sorry, Stick...misspoke about the Klein...looked at a bunch of rulers and thought Klein was amongst them...
> 
> None of the ones I looked at were hardwood...I see the Klein is...
> 
> ...


I have an older Klein or two and thought something had changed...
any electrical supply house will have them...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Lee Valley does (apparently?) have them...
LongLife® Folding Rules - Lee Valley Tools
The metre one has both Metric and Imperial
The long one has Metric only.


----------



## Bricknhank (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm a big folding ruler guy myself. Fortunately I have about a half dozen old ones left because I notice that most of the new ones are made in China. Lufkin...made in China! It's probably just me but I refuse to buy measuring devices made in China. Of course if your ruler was as old as you say I suspect that it was US made and it was 1/8" off, which is disappointing. I did see that the Klein was Swiss made. That one I would take a chance on. 
Hank


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks, Hank...looks like the Grainger Westward and the Klein are top on the list. Going to Grainger on Monday and will check out electrical supply for the Klein. Looks like both are hardwood...

Looking for that spring/snap feel when opening and closing...

I know this might sound like a lot of research for a simple ruler but judging by your response I'm sure you can appreciate spending $30 once is better than $10 three times and not being happy...I like happy... 

Thanks...


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Nick-meister, getting an accurate measuring device of any kind that you enjoy using is vital to good woodwork! This isn't being picky, it is being smart! The fact that you stayed with the same measure throughout projects is fine, because consistent is what makes it work for you!

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

OPG3 said:


> Nick-meister, getting an accurate measuring device of any kind that you enjoy using is vital to good woodwork! This isn't being picky, it is being smart! The fact that you stayed with the same measure throughout projects is fine, because consistent is what makes it work for you!
> 
> Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


Thanks, Otis...yes, a lesson I learned a long time ago to use the same device for measuring as for cutting...it's become second nature at this point...

Was glad to see that it was also posted in a thread or two...to use the same device for both.

Odd though, that Murphy has somehow become the defining entity in the industry where the measuring device is always spaced longer than the cutting device...so it always winds up that no matter how many times you cut it, it's always too short... 

Have a great weekend...thanks for the response...


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Grainger also handles the Klein, looks like they are fiberglass and brass.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

From your summary of possibly acceptable ones, Nick, I noticed you didn't mention the Swiss made ones from Lee Valley...
24N06.50 p/n
The shorter one is Metric and Imp. and the longer one is Metric only...that'd be a non-starter for myself.
LongLife® Folding Rules - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> From your summary of possibly acceptable ones, Nick, I noticed you didn't mention the Swiss made ones from Lee Valley...
> 24N06.50 p/n
> The shorter one is Metric and Imp. and the longer one is Metric only...that'd be a non-starter for myself.
> LongLife® Folding Rules - Lee Valley Tools


Thanks for the reminder, Dan...just looked at them and couple of things...one, I haven't graduated to metric yet  ...and two...I'm hoping to stay with the wooden rulers...they just seem to feel right...having said that, I've checked some of the reviews on the current wooden rulers and most say "they just don't have the feel of the good ole rulers". 

While I'm at Grainger Monday I'll take a look at what they have in fiberglass...haven't use any to date...

I am slowly starting to get dis-heartened...Klein has some reviews complaining about the slide either sticking or too loose...and not feeling like "the good ole thing"

I'm having a hard time ordering sight unseen for fear of being stuck with something no better than the Lufkin's I've looked at. Klein sells theirs for close to $50 while on-line stores in the $35-$40 range...you would think there wouldn't be any negative reviews...

This what I have been afraid of...that even the ones that have a great history are falling prey to the quality monsters...

...still lookin'...


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I'd be interested in what you finally end up with. I have one that is a couple of decades old...maybe three.

If I got a new one, it would throw off all of my measurements from past projects! :surprise::grin::crying:

EDIT: Added pictures. It's a Lufkin!


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

I have a old (43 years old) Lufkin X46 Red End that I really like. They are still available but I do not know if the quality is still the same, the new ones may well be chinese made crap. Please let us know what you end up getting as I have been thinking about getting another one. 0


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> I'd be interested in what you finally end up with. I have one that is a couple of decades old...maybe three.
> 
> If I got a new one, it would throw off all of my measurements from past projects! :surprise::grin::crying:
> 
> EDIT: Added pictures. It's a Lufkin!


Oh, No...now my drawers won't fit anymore... :surprise:

...maybe I should shop around for an old one... 

I will definitely post what I wind up with...I was hoping somebody on the forum might have bought one recently...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

tvman44 said:


> I have a old (43 years old) Lufkin X46 Red End that I really like. They are still available but I do not know if the quality is still the same, the new ones may well be chinese made crap. Please let us know what you end up getting as I have been thinking about getting another one. 0


You're right on, Bob...new ones are China...

I went through about a dozen at HD and none had good slides and all were soft wood...not that nice hardwood feel like the older ones...

Exactly why I'm trying to find places where I can touch-y feel-y rather than an on-line store...

Most stores carry Lufkin, probably for price/profit consideration.

My Grainger visit on Monday may yield some better impressions.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

I may have to go to Grainger to look for one, all I did was look online. 
:laugh2:


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

UPDATE*** Visit to Grainger...

Went to Grainger to look at the Westward rulers...

Looked at 4 of them and they all looked and felt the same...all measured the same and all had the same friction for the slide extension...nice snap when opened...not sure if there is a hit/miss when ordered on-line...nice finish, not sure what it does in the sun...lines and numbers are crisp and easy to read...($28)

Odd thing...can't seem to find where these are made...Westward's web site, oddly enough, gives no clue...doesn't appear they manufacture themselves (shades of Nike)

Waiting to look at Klein before I buy...one of the local electrical supply places is open til late in the evening. 

I'm guessing there's not a whole lot of call for these folders...and most professionals/contractors use tape...? Am probably getting to that "dinosaur" stage... 
@Stick486 (Thanks, Stick...would not have thought to check electrical supply)
@MT Stringer will get back to you soon as I look at the Klein's...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

OK; the Old Fool on the Hill (me) speaks words of wisdom here...
We've all (me included) been dumping on China production, based on years of experiencing the crap that came from there.
They're anything but stupid over there and the times are changing. They have modern state of the art manufacturing facilities, and can make quality stuff if they want to.
Proof is in those planes we were chatting about the other day.
When they decide that quality is in their best interest, watch out.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Sorry I got to this late. I, too, have a Lufkin X46. Made in USA. It's a sweet ruler. No measurement discrepancy from my tape measures. The new ones at Lowes look pretty much the same minus the "made in USA" printing. I'm not sure when I picked it up but am pretty sure it was not new. I love it for inside measurements.

One thing - I find myself hiding it because EVERYONE picks it up to play with it. There are only so many foldings it's good for and I want them all to myself. Plus my kids think it makes a nifty sword.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

On second thought, I think I will just keep mine.

Lufkin X46 - Made in the USA


----------



## johne230 (Jul 16, 2015)

I have the old X46 from Lufkin.It is hard to find a store that even carries them anymore so I cant comment on the quality.The ones I have I bought in the 80's a guy came to the job site selling 6' for 3 bucks and 8' for 4 bucks I bought 2 dozen of each they were selling for 7 to 10 dollars in the store then.Used on construction sites everyday until I retired I now only have a couple left and guard them like they are gold.I still use them most of the time just dont like the tapes.An old trick we used to use was to coat them with clear nail polish it took a lot longer to wear off the numbers.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

*Sample of the new X46's*

Of the multiple rulers on the hooks at HD see picture below for the typical problems in the particular batch that happens to be hanging at this time...

Obviously, this one can be fixed...just file off the appropriate amount from the slide and "viola"...

A further caution...some are selling "Vintage Lufkin" but pictures do not show "Made in USA"

This whole search for a good ruler has now turned into a matter of principle...next I'll be falling on the sword...

...Very disappointing...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

@MT Stringer
Mike...would you do me a favor, please, and check your X46 ruler and let me know where it has "Made in USA" stamped / printed...?

I see a bunch of "vintage" for sale and supposedly Made in USA, but none of the images show any such writing on them...
@PhilBa
You're right, Phil, currently sold X46's are junk...HD, Lowes, hardware stores, everywhere...


----------



## johne230 (Jul 16, 2015)

It is printed on the back side of the section with the brass extension.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Just walked out to my workshop to look at my 43 year old Lufkin X46 Red End and it is clearly marked "Made in the USA" as I figured it was. Sure wish I could find a new one like that. 
0


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

My X46 has made in the USA on the inside surface of both end segments. It's between the 68 and 70 inch marks on both ends.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

John, Phil...thank you...same place as my old Lufkin...

Couple of other notes...the new rulers are thicker wood and bigger hinges...more space and about 3/8 wider when folded...

All the new rulers, and the Westward, have hidden swivels and the hinge appears crimped to the wood...Klein has swivel going through the wood...

Going with the Klein...

Why a folding ruler needs to cost almost $50 plus shipping is beyond me...but it doesn't pay to buy the cheap [email protected] new Lufkins at BB or hardware stores...Kleins are less at electric supply stores...

...and apparently there is not a lot of demand for quality rulers...or maybe we just trust and grab...

I guess this could segway into the other thread about how to choose our tools...

Hope this thread has helped...my way of paying back/forward for all the help and advice I get...

Thanks to all that have responded...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

@Nickp...

so how many of these new rulers will you be gifting....

hint hint...


.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> @Nickp...
> 
> so how many of these new rulers will you be gifting....
> 
> ...


I'm grabbing up all I can find...Christmas is not too far, y'know...

I just remembered...I never checked HF...maybe they carry the better ones...ROFLMAO... :lol:


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> @Nickp...
> 
> so how many of these new rulers will you be gifting....
> 
> ...


Talk about chinese crap.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

What is the Klein part # on the one you like? I found one on line #905-6.
Grainger just seems to handle the fiberglass ones, at least on line.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

tvman44 said:


> What is the Klein part # on the one you like? I found one on line #905-6.
> Grainger just seems to handle the fiberglass ones, at least on line.


That's the one...905-6...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*The Golden Rule*

You may not have to worry about 'Made in China' so much...
AUG.12/2015

Proverbial s**t hitting fan:
China currency devaluation sends global exporters reeling - Business News - Business - The Independent
:surprise:


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Nickp said:


> That's the one...905-6...


Did you see the 905-6 in person?


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

tvman44 said:


> Did you see the 905-6 in person?


Yes...looked at several at electrical supply place where a friend works...he's delivering it tonight...employee discount, etc...

Only reason I picked the Klein over the Westward was the hinge/swivel...all the way through on the Klein, appeared crimped on the Westward (like the Lufkins and others)...


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Nick, lets us know how you like it after you receive it. Best price I can find is $35.00 on line. A wholesaler where I still have a account wants $42.00. They are sure proud of them.
:laugh2:


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

tvman44 said:


> Nick, lets us know how you like it after you receive it. Best price I can find is $35.00 on line. A wholesaler where I still have a account wants $42.00. They are sure proud of them.
> :laugh2:


Amazon, I guess...?

Will do...although I'm sure there will be no surprises...looked at them, played with them and am happy with decision...


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Yes the best price was on Amazon. Thinking seriously about ordering one, thou I would prefer to see it in my hand before committing to purchase.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

tvman44 said:


> Yes the best price was on Amazon. Thinking seriously about ordering one, thou I would prefer to see it in my hand before committing to purchase.


I agree...having it in hand and saying "I want this one" is worth the $7 and no wait time...besides, one more notch for local relationships...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> ..besides, one more notch for local relationships...


excellent mind set...


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

I agree Nick, I have one more wholesaler to check with locally before I give up on local. So far the ones I have checked don't handle Klein anymore, they carry a cheaper brand.
:frown:


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

> @MT Stringer
> Mike...would you do me a favor, please, and check your X46 ruler and let me know where it has "Made in USA" stamped / printed...?


Sorry for the late reply. I have been out of pocket.

I included the "Made in USA" part in the pictures I posted of my ruler.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> Sorry for the late reply. I have been out of pocket.
> A
> I included the "Made in USA" part in the pictures I posted of my ruler.


By golly, yes you did...gonna have to clean my glasses...:nerd:


----------



## johne230 (Jul 16, 2015)

I found this.

ustape.com/

all made in the USA


----------



## johne230 (Jul 16, 2015)

I found a company that makes tapes and rulers all made here in the USA for some reason I cant post the site,search us tape.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

johne230 said:


> I found a company that makes tapes and rulers all made here in the USA for some reason I cant post the site,search us tape.


try it again...
it was your post count that kept you from posting links...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

johne230 said:


> I found a company that makes tapes and rulers all made here in the USA for some reason I cant post the site,search us tape.


Nice find, John...I did notice that the USTAPE rulers are 1/2" and not 5/8" like the rest. They are also composite fiberglass...

Thanks for the lead...

Welcome to the forum...you will like it here...


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Can't tell about the hinge, doesn't look like it is riveted through & through. Also I did not see anywhere that they are still made in the USA. They do mention that they are a GSA supplier. Price is good, wonder what their shipping charge is. Still thinking about a Klein 905-6 but $40.00 for a ruler is a little steep. Be interested ot find out the results if someone gets one.
0


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

tvman44 said:


> Can't tell about the hinge, doesn't look like it is riveted through & through. Also I did not see anywhere that they are still made in the USA. They do mention that they are a GSA supplier. Price is good, wonder what their shipping charge is. Still thinking about a Klein 905-6 but $40.00 for a ruler is a little steep. Be interested ot find out the results if someone gets one.
> 0


The Westward is not hinged through...the Klein is. My friend has brought mine home with him but I haven't visited him to pick it up. As I posted earlier, after looking at the Klein's I decided to go with them...more than satisfied.

As to the price, I don't disagree...folding rulers shouldn't cost that much but I also decided I was not going to waste $17 on a low-quality Lufkin sold at HD and hardware stores (for more).

I really enjoy using the folder and would rather pay the higher price for that luxury. I figure the difference is a couple of drinks the next time I go out...  The drinks will be gone by morning but the ruler will wind up in my "items to be passed on"... 

I've had my original Lufkin for almost 40 years and wish I was smart enough back then to have checked the markings...if the Klein lasts me another 40 years I'll be grateful for two things...a ruler that lasts me that long and that I last that long...  (dying breed takes on a whole new meaning)

Whatever you decide it's more about "will I use it"...if the answer is the tape is good enough, I wouldn't spend the $40 bucks...almost everyone I know in my neck of the woods smiles and chuckles when they see me with mine...

...interested what you finally decide...


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Next week I plan to check with the last electrical supplier around here to see if they handle Klein & have the 905-6.


----------



## BIG OLD TIM (May 13, 2014)

Just went on Amazon and the Klein 905-6 is $34.60 and the 6 foot folding rule of "BOXWOOD", Red End Lufkin 1066D is $34.99 (LOL! Free shipping on items over $35.00)

My father was a master electrician and would not use any thing but a wooden ruler. One day I asked why he would not allow a metal tape measure on any of his company trucks and he asked me what would happen if I stuck the end of a metal tape into a live electrical panel?
NO ANSWER NEEDED.

I too use a folding wood ruler.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I finally got around to checking the one I bought from LV years ago. It's a Starrett. Can't remember what I paid. It has the extension. I also checked it for accuracy and it's dead on.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

@Cherryville Chuck...

aren't you in LV's stomping grounds???....


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Going Postal*



Stick486 said:


> @Cherryville Chuck...
> 
> aren't you in LV's stomping grounds???....


_All_ of Canada is LV stomping ground; they're mail order.
The bricks and mortar outlets are just the icing on the cake.':laugh2:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> _All_ of Canada is LV stomping ground; they're mail order.
> The bricks and mortar outlets are just the icing on the cake.':laugh2:


thought about stopping in their brick and mortar...
or would that be just too stressful/painful fiber altering experience???

wonder if drool towels are provided or if you need to bring your own...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

The droolers are confined to the garden tool section (or asked to leave). 
Yeach!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> The droolers are confined to the garden tool section (or asked to leave).
> Yeach!


tool store w/ bouncers...
how cool is that...


----------

